# The Official Season is a wash thread



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Thought we should have one 

Vent here


----------



## Interloper (Apr 14, 2004)

Yup, since the season is over, we might as well look to who we should take with the first pick. Right now, nbadraft.net has this guy...

http://nbadraft.net/admincp/profiles/derrickrose.html

Also, look to deal Ben Wallace, Kirk Hinrich, Joe Smith, Chris Duhon and Nocioni to free up cap space. Then part ways with Scott Skiles and look to start from scratch.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I don't know that we're ready for this, but things are definitely in a state of disarray at the moment.


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

Ok, Paxson not gutting the team for Kobe is one thing, but the revelation about the LT is pretty damn depressing. I always thought it was gonna take the superstar consolidation trade to push us over the top be it a Gasol or a Kobe. Nobody wants to overpay, but most everybody was in agreement that it had to happen. Most everybody here wants to win that deal too, which would likely mean paying the LT. 

It was like Paxson just drove a stake through the heart of my championship aspirations and based on the way his team is playing, maybe some players too. Yeah, maybe it's a distraction to think YOU'RE gonna be traded. But maybe YOU'RE really thinking you'd like to see a couple of your teammates turned into Kobe-freaking-Bryant. So maybe Paxson eased your concerns that you'll be the one to go, but suddenly you feel a little empty because you know that All-World player isn't coming in either. 

To me, the Bulls are still the Little Red Engine that Could. They've got some nice players and collectively through heart and determination they succeed more often than not. I'm a skeptic as to whether this roster is or can become a true contender as constituted. The Little Red Engine storyline was nice for a couple of years bringing us out of the post-MJ darkness, but that story has grown a little old. It's time for this team to grow up. It's time for this team to start beating teams because they're better than them not because they outwork them. 

I was against the Chandler deal because we tossed him for nothing. Up to that point I was generally accused of being an organization guy or kool-aid drinker, right ScottMay? Well, it's ironic that the straw that broke the camels back for me would still be tied to the Chandler trade. It was Paxson's acknowledgement that including PJ Brown in a Kobe deal would send us into LT territory where he has vowed we will never go. So given one final shot to make something positive out of that trade, our GM used the shot to put me out of my misery. :biggrin: 

Just curious, but at what point does Paxson get accused of falling in love with his draft picks Jerry Krause-style? Still hasn't dealt a first round pick and this amid a setting whereby it has been expected/anticipated in a consolidation move. 

Vent complete.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*AGHahagaaagHAHGHAgahagahagHAAHGH!*


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The only thing that's a wash is my sausages washed with beer.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Well, the Bulls aren't going to contend this year, it was obvious going into the season. If they end up better than last year then the season isn't a wash, and it's still too early to say that they can't do that.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

Dead last in the Central. Damn, just damn!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I could swear its only been 3 games so far


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

HB said:


> I could swear its only been 3 games so far


Add expected losses to L.A. and an almost guaranteed loss to Detroit and you have a 0 - 5 start.


*drowns problems in Coke and Bourbon*


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

..and Dallas went 0-3 or 0-4 last year didnt they? Checked, they were 0-4, yet they did pretty good for the season, didn't they?


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

truebluefan said:


> ..and Dallas went 0-3 or 0-4 last year didnt they? Checked, they were 0-4, yet they did pretty good for the season, didn't they?


yep.

The Wizards are 0-3, Golden State is 0-3, Portland is 0-3 even with the fantastic Aldridge.


----------



## BeZerker2008 (Jun 29, 2006)

taco_daddy said:


> Add expected losses to L.A. and an almost guaranteed loss to Detroit and you have a 0 - 5 start.



Don't forget Toronto (they tore up NJ, imagine what they'll do to us), Suns, Clips again, Denver, Lakers & Toronto again. Hell we might be 0-10 before we can get a Win possibly against NY or be 0-12 before we might have a real shot at winning a game against Atlanta.

We don't have a favorable schedule especially in November, & I'm sure the other teams you guys mention probably at least looked decent and put forth an effort. Whereas our guys look like they've thrown in the towel.


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

"Season Is A Wash Thread" up and going after _three_games?

:cheers: :yay:


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Ben Wallace concerns me, but other than that, I don't see too much to get worried about. Mostly because what's ailing us are things that I can't imagine won't get better. Kirk's a good player, and he's not going to play like garbage the entire season. Luol's not either. When your four best players are playing at less than 50% of their capacity, you're obviously going to look bad. 

In my eyes, Duhon is Duhon, Joe Smith is Joe Smith, and Noc is Noc (although his level of performance has a greater amount of variance to it), and they should level out through the season as well. 

Those guys I don't worry about, and I am confident will get better. 

It's our young frontcourt and Ben Wallace that are the variables. Noah and Gray have nowhere to go but up. Tyrus too to a lesser extent. 

I think what we really need to do is sit Ben Wallace down for about 5-10 games until he heals up, so he can stop gimping around out there. And when we smooth things out, we should be okay.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Abe, you think it's really a wash?

It's getting to be a decent sized hole to dig out of before the circus trip.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Perhaps Pax has undermined the players confidence with the Kobe thing - Deng and Gordon specifically to drive down their value so he can tie them up cheaper in the offseason 

Works for the whole no luxury tax edict / payroll structuring thing 

Yep. That's it. I'm convinced


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

This thread is a pale imitation of the original. 

http://www.basketballforum.com/chicago-bulls/11856-official-season-wash-thread.html

Man, there's some real psychological pain on display in that thing. Sheesh.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

The Bulls will make a second half run and make it to the playoffs and lose... I still say its a wash.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

DaBullz said:


> Abe, you think it's really a wash?
> 
> It's getting to be a decent sized hole to dig out of before the circus trip.


Yeah its a wash of front end loader spin cycle proportions 

These guys are getting lit up more than a Cheech and Chong flick

I'm being facetious and capricious because this donkey ball sucking type of crud ball is anything but delicious


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> Yeah its a wash of front end loader spin cycle proportions
> 
> These guys are getting lit up more than a Cheech and Chong flick
> 
> I'm being facetious and capricious because this donkey ball sucking type of crud ball is anything but delicious


Something of these dimensions:


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

ScottMay said:


> This thread is a pale imitation of the original.
> 
> http://www.basketballforum.com/chicago-bulls/11856-official-season-wash-thread.html
> 
> ...


Hmmmmm.

Rome wasn't built in day y'know


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> Yeah its a wash of front end loader spin cycle proportions
> 
> These guys are getting lit up more than a Cheech and Chong flick
> 
> I'm being facetious and capricious because this donkey ball sucking type of crud ball is anything but delicious


I agree the play on the court has been abysmal, but it sure seems like we have just about everyone that matters coming off of some sort of injury or another that's either limiting their ability to play right now or kept them out of pre-season. 

We've seen it where teams seem to be bitten by the injury bug off/on the whole season. Noc seems to be playing his way back into shape - he's really had a long layoff without playing basketball in anger (he missed 20+ games and played in the playoffs, but badly/rusty). Wallace is obviously suffering still. Gordon missed all pre-season with the sprained ankle. Didn't Deng go down hard in one of the last pre-season games? Noah rested his rotator cuff injury and didn't get in a full summer or much in pre-season either. Even Hinrich doesn't look like his last-year's self.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Ohh good, we can take solace by playing the excuse game.

Where's the DaBulls that would tear apart a crappy team, like any NBA center punking Benedict wallace in a Bulls uni.

Where's the fear...........like Ben Wallace having the ball ont he offense side and fans int he front row scurrying for helmets?

Where's the Love? In Paxreinsdorf's bank account. 

Can we trade Paxson for a Gm with Balls to be named later?


----------



## chapi (Apr 4, 2003)

I just think the realistic outlook is this:
Deng, Gordon are above avarage players but none of them will be a superstar or multiple time all star.
Wallace is declining fast
Tyrus might be great (probably wont) but its still years away
Noah, Gray will be very good ROLE players not more
hinrich is a very good starting pg not more

So this team is good but closer to avarage than to great. Similar to the kings from few years back. 45-55 wins every season but not even close to a championship.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

0 - 5? What a horrible way to start a season!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

chifaninca said:


> Ohh good, we can take solace by playing the excuse game.
> 
> Where's the DaBulls that would tear apart a crappy team, like any NBA center punking Benedict wallace in a Bulls uni.
> 
> ...


Or a luxury tax exemption to be named later?


----------



## Fred (Sep 18, 2007)

dsouljah9 said:


> "Season Is A Wash Thread" up and going after _three_games?
> 
> :cheers: :yay:


My thoughts exactly. Seriously, talk about "the sky is falling". I may have to take a break from this forum until the bulls win a few games. Maybe then all the crazy posts will stop. I want to see what these same guys who say they should blow up the team and restart and this season is a wash, say when this team is playing better. Probably "i knew it all along" lol.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Fred said:


> My thoughts exactly. Seriously, talk about "the sky is falling". *I may have to take a break from this forum until the bulls win a few games.* Maybe then all the crazy posts will stop.


Yeah I do that every year about this time. But with Detriot, Toronto, and Pheonix coming up respectivily, it could be a while. The Pheonix game is also the start of a 6 game road trip, oh boy.

I usually hang in there up until the end of the losing madness, but this time I'm kind of freaking out early. Mostly because of Wallace, I'm hoping he's pretty hurt right now, because if we are looking at regression he seriously might not be a starter by all-star break.

Kirk always has on and off moments throughout a season, and BG doesn't have a history of being a bad crunchtime player like he has been this year.


----------



## Fred (Sep 18, 2007)

Hustle said:


> Yeah I do that every year about this time. But with Detriot, Toronto, and Pheonix coming up respectivily, it could be a while. The Pheonix game is also the start of a 6 game road trip, oh boy.
> 
> I usually hang in there up until the end of the losing madness, but this time I'm kind of freaking out early. Mostly because of Wallace, I'm hoping he's pretty hurt right now, because if we are looking at regression he seriously might not be a starter by all-star break.
> 
> Kirk always has on and off moments throughout a season, and BG doesn't have a history of being a bad crunchtime player like he has been this year.


well lets hope they win a few. i dont want to have to wait until december to post again. ha


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm pretty confident everyone but Wallace will get their legs under them.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

My prediction for today’s game:

Bulls 103
Pistons 89


Hopefully we will get the first win … or someone get killed


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

chifaninca said:


> Ohh good, we can take solace by playing the excuse game.
> 
> Where's the DaBulls that would tear apart a crappy team, like any NBA center punking Benedict wallace in a Bulls uni.
> 
> ...


LOL

I've always considered myself a realist and have tried to be objective all along. That objectivity says it's only 4 games, that the team has looked like the NBDL team Pax foisted on us for a season (so far), but that we've seen Bulls teams start slow and finish strong.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> I'm being facetious and capricious because this donkey ball sucking type of crud ball is anything but delicious



and yet, always so chocked full o' flavor, King. you never disappoint.

can't wait for the circus follies to begin. not.

scott may, thanks for the thread. both of them.



:cheer:


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

Bulls96 said:


> My prediction for today’s game:
> 
> Pistons 103
> Bulls 89


Couldn't agree more


----------



## limufujuan (Oct 20, 2004)

East is very stronger than last season, we just keep our core and dont make any move(probaly miss Kobe). You know what will happen? Here is my early thought(with current player):7seed in playoff, 1-4 lose to Boston in first round. So it is a wash


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

mizenkay said:


> and yet, always so chocked full o' flavor, King. you never disappoint.
> 
> can't wait for the circus follies to begin. not.
> 
> ...



miz !

where you been g'fren ?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

See what you started?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> See what you started?



i thought you were leaving.

:raised_ey :whistling:

i took a pre-season break. now, i got the league pass fired up, and the bullies are on TNT tonight, 
so you know where i'll be.

(and, just my luck, i was writing a spec script, really, and the writers all went on strike. typical. just another form of wash, i suppose.)


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Anytime a team is built around jump shooting and you proceed to shoot 35% for three straight games, well I'd be shocked if we weren't 0-4. This is honestly nothing new. Look at the Suns right now. Teams predicated on jump shooting without a true post threat usually struggle to start the year as it takes them a couple of weeks to get into the flow. 

I'm confident this team will be fine with or without Kobe.


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

BUMP...

:mad2:

:whistling:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

i need to make a "this season has been a wash" thread


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Ugh. Appropriate after losing to Atlanta, indeed.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

Chicago is on the borderline right now. Either they turn it around NOW or they are finished. They can't wait till the last 5 games of the season and decide to play like a playoff team. We're getting blew out by garbage teams. This is unacceptable. We're almost halfway through the season and still in last place in our division. We have to start going .800 against teams below .500 and .500 against teams above .500. If not, there's no need to make the playoffs anyway because we'll just get swept in the first round....








@ the silly Bulls


----------



## BeZerker2008 (Jun 29, 2006)

taco_daddy said:


> Chicago is on the borderline right now. Either they turn it around NOW or they are finished.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe they are finished. After losing to teams like New York, being blown out at Atlanta, barely beating the 76ers & very nearly lose to a depleted Sacramento Kings lineup without Bibby, Martin, Artest. This team has reverted back to form and will eventually start to not care again & I just think a trade should be done to get rid of Wallace and tank the season so at least we may be able to get something decent for our draft pick.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

This was the best bump ever, it actually hurt though. Then I didn't think the season was a wash but now I did. It's over guys. I do think they might be able to get a little better, but not much.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

Bump. We won.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

lol. Looks like last season was not a wash either. Called in January? Tisk tisk.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

Interloper said:


> Yup, since the season is over, we might as well look to who we should take with the first pick. Right now, nbadraft.net has this guy...
> 
> http://nbadraft.net/admincp/profiles/derrickrose.html
> 
> Also, look to deal Ben Wallace, Kirk Hinrich, Joe Smith, Chris Duhon and Nocioni to free up cap space. Then part ways with Scott Skiles and look to start from scratch.


holy crap. this is possibly the most accurate prediction in history.
Okay, so they never dealt Hinrich, and you probably didn't see Gordon walking...
but still. You basically nailed everything else.
not bad


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wishbone said:


> holy crap. this is possibly the most accurate prediction in history.
> Okay, so they never dealt Hinrich, and you probably didn't see Gordon walking...
> but still. You basically nailed everything else.
> not bad


He did indeed. Good find. 

The Bulls seriously thought about trading Hinrich, but for some reason changed their mind and let Gordon walk.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

The Bulls lost by 152 points tonight.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

The Nets should have one of these...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

ScottVdub said:


> The Bulls lost by 152 points tonight.


lol seemed like it... a loss is a loss whether it be by 1 or 28.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

*Let's go home guys, the season is already finished!*



truebluefan said:


> lol. Looks like last season was not a wash either. Called in January? Tisk tisk.


I'm calling it now, in November '09. The 09 - '10 Bulls season is a wash. If we're smart we'll tank the season and pick up some much needed pieces in free agency and from the draft.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Let's go home guys, the season is already finished!*



taco_daddy said:


> I'm calling it now, in November '09. The 09 - '10 Bulls season is a wash. If we're smart we'll tank the season and pick up some much needed pieces in free agency and from the draft.


Tanking wont work imo. We need to show quality FA that we can be contenders with them on the team

A poster called last season a wash in January. Look what happened after that.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

*Re: Let's go home guys, the season is already finished!*



truebluefan said:


> Tanking wont work imo. We need to show quality FA that we can be contenders with them on the team
> 
> A poster called last season a wash in January. Look what happened after that.


I'm just trash talking. Earlier posts I made in this thread were serious tho'

Edit: I think the poster you are referring to called the '07 - '08 season a wash. I think it was if I remember correctly. It was last year '08 - '09 that we showed heart to the Celtics.


----------

